# Gestation between mini and standard crosses



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I know that standard breeds gestation is generally 150 days and miniatures 145 days with exceptions for doe code lol. But what about standard does bred to a miniature buck? I know there is no guarantee that they will follow the rules but I didn’t know if there was a rule of thumb with that cross? I have 2 standard lamancha does bred to a mini lamancha buck. Should I expect them to deliver at 150, 145, or somewhere in between? Thanks!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I always start looking at my standard girls very closely In The last two weeks. If they are FF and you have no kidding history, it’s a wait and see game. Hopefully you have a due date … I really only take the “date” as a mid point, they can go early or much later - I had a day 156 this year that drive me nuts .. and everything was fine.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I always start looking at my standard girls very closely In The last two weeks. If they are FF and you have no kidding history, it’s a wait and see game. Hopefully you have a due date … I really only take the “date” as a mid point, they can go early or much later - I had a day 156 this year that drive me nuts .. and everything was fine.


Wow! 156 days would have driven me nuts too! They are a mother and daughter I bought together 4 and 2 years old, the mothers only had one kidding and the daughter is a FF. So I don’t have any kidding history other than that the mom had twin does in her only kidding. I do know when they were bred since I bred them thank goodness. I hate not knowing when they were bred, At least I’ll only loose sleep for a couple weeks with these since I won’t be guessing too much


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

My Nigerians always go at least 150 so I would assume 150 and prepare accordingly to signs you see in your doe


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I never go by 145, even when I had Nigerians, which went usually 152-153. Goats are goats, gestation is 150 days. Smaller humans don't have a shorter gestation because they are smaller 🤷‍♀️

But I have both mini and standard Nubians....I only have one that kids early and she's day 147ish. The rest are 150-153. No bearing on their breed/size.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I never go by 145, even when I had Nigerians, which went usually 152-153. Goats are goats, gestation is 150 days. Smaller humans don't have a shorter gestation because they are smaller 🤷‍♀️
> 
> But I have both mini and standard Nubians....I only have one that kids early and she's day 147ish. The rest are 150-153. No bearing on their breed/size.


I’ve heard it both ways with 145-150 days, but almost all my Nigerians have gone 144-146 days. It’s funny how different everyone’s goats are. Doe code is always guaranteed though


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I wonder if it's the location? I don't know, that's funny lol. We don't have Nigerians now (only a couple bucks) but the does I had all went at least if not over the 150. But I only have 1 mini-Nubian that typically geos day 147 or 148, every year. Though this last year she went 151...however, she had malpresentation of triplets so I'm betting the dude presenting with his ribs held over her labor. My other minis weren't early. I'd love for them to be though haha.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And.... I've have early full size Nubians..... so I just get crazy and watch them ALOT! A barn cam is great if you have the means to set one up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I start watching and checking a week before their due dates.

Gestation just depends on the doe and on how many babies she is carrying.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

From_: Do parental heights influence pregnancy length?: A population-based prospective study, HUNT 2 _ 

*Conclusions: * Women with shorter stature had shorter pregnancy length and lower risk of post-term births than taller women, and when EDD was based on ultrasound, they also had higher risk of preterm births. The effect of maternal height was generally stronger when pregnancy length was based on second trimester ultrasound compared to last menstrual period. The association of maternal height with pregnancy length could not be explained by cardiovascular risk factors. Paternal height was neither associated with pregnancy length nor with the risk of pre- and post-term birth. 

It would seem that the father's stature does not influence length of gestation, but the the mother's size may have a small effect. Of course, results for one species do not always translate to other species.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I wonder if it's the location? I don't know, that's funny lol. We don't have Nigerians now (only a couple bucks) but the does I had all went at least if not over the 150. But I only have 1 mini-Nubian that typically geos day 147 or 148, every year. Though this last year she went 151...however, she had malpresentation of triplets so I'm betting the dude presenting with his ribs held over her labor. My other minis weren't early. I'd love for them to be though haha.


I wonder if location might have something to do with it  I’m in Arkansas


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> And.... I've have early full size Nubians..... so I just get crazy and watch them ALOT! A barn cam is great if you have the means to set one up.


Yes! I’m planning on getting a few cameras set up before they’re due at the end of January


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> From_: Do parental heights influence pregnancy length?: A population-based prospective study, HUNT 2 _
> 
> *Conclusions: * Women with shorter stature had shorter pregnancy length and lower risk of post-term births than taller women, and when EDD was based on ultrasound, they also had higher risk of preterm births. The effect of maternal height was generally stronger when pregnancy length was based on second trimester ultrasound compared to last menstrual period. The association of maternal height with pregnancy length could not be explained by cardiovascular risk factors. Paternal height was neither associated with pregnancy length nor with the risk of pre- and post-term birth.
> 
> It would seem that the father's stature does not influence length of gestation, but the the mother's size may have a small effect. Of course, results for one species do not always translate to other species.


Thank you! That’s very interesting, it makes sense to me


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trying to figure it out will drive you nuts! I actually did attempt this once lol I kept track of every single goat, how many they had, and what day they kidded on FOR YEARS! At one point I thought singles come later triplets come sooner but that was a false assumption when I had a single born a week early and triplets born a week later. Going threw the list every number of kids were all over the board. The closest conclusion I came to was first timers tended to be before or on day 150, but not always, and the more experienced girls were 150 and more. And that MIGHT go hand in hand with what Capra Vista posted since first timers are usually smaller. But I gave up on that stressful puzzle and as toth does I start making my every 3 hour rounds 7 days before they are due. I will keep a close eye on them pretty much the last month but I don’t get out of bed in the middle of the night before I have to


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> From_: Do parental heights influence pregnancy length?: A population-based prospective study, HUNT 2 _
> 
> *Conclusions: * Women with shorter stature had shorter pregnancy length and lower risk of post-term births than taller women, and when EDD was based on ultrasound, they also had higher risk of preterm births. The effect of maternal height was generally stronger when pregnancy length was based on second trimester ultrasound compared to last menstrual period. The association of maternal height with pregnancy length could not be explained by cardiovascular risk factors. Paternal height was neither associated with pregnancy length nor with the risk of pre- and post-term birth.
> 
> It would seem that the father's stature does not influence length of gestation, but the the mother's size may have a small effect. Of course, results for one species do not always translate to other species.


Studies are funny though. I'm 6'0 and all my kids (6 kiddos!) always came by 38 weeks. Earliest was 33 but I ranged between 36-38. However, one of my best friends who is like 4'9" lol has had a few (she had 8) that went 40-42 weeks. I guess even studies are just so such a small sample, there's always those that don't fit lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Trying to figure it out will drive you nuts! I actually did attempt this once lol I kept track of every single goat, how many they had, and what day they kidded on FOR YEARS! At one point I thought singles come later triplets come sooner but that was a false assumption when I had a single born a week early and triplets born a week later. Going threw the list every number of kids were all over the board. The closest conclusion I came to was first timers tended to be before or on day 150, but not always, and the more experienced girls were 150 and more. And that MIGHT go hand in hand with what Capra Vista posted since first timers are usually smaller. But I gave up on that stressful puzzle and as toth does I start making my every 3 hour rounds 7 days before they are due. I will keep a close eye on them pretty much the last month but I don’t get out of bed in the middle of the night before I have to


Haha I too noticed FF usually are at 150-152 for me. They never tend to go early for me ever haha. But I have noticed that my does at least will tend to kid the same time every year within 1 day. Like one typically goes on her due date but my vary one day. Another 152. Another 147. Again, that 1 days variance. So at least I have a better idea on watching them. 

I too just start watching at day 140, then heavily watch day 145. I do once-a-day lig checks at 140, 2-3 times starting 145...just depends on their morning check. I don't typically check overnight. Usually, by the evening I know if they will kid that next day or not. I have had a couple here or there throw me though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! That’s the same here. Last year was funny. I had a wave one day, nothing the next, then another wave and another day off. They did that for about 2 weeks, keep in mind I had over 40 but I really liked it that way!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The last week of Feb is like one due each day...that's going ot be fun lol. But I'd rather just get it all over i one fell swoop like that. Though, we're spread from Dec-Mar...cause goats don't care about my desires.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This has been an interesting read! My doe who kidded twins at 151 days last year, kidded a single at 147 or 148 days this year...I'd have to look back at my calendar to be sure which day it was. 
You really never know!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Studies are funny though. I'm 6'0 and all my kids (6 kiddos!) always came by 38 weeks. Earliest was 33 but I ranged between 36-38. However, one of my best friends who is like 4'9" lol has had a few (she had 8) that went 40-42 weeks. I guess even studies are just so such a small sample, there's always those that don't fit lol


The study results would be averages of thousands of women. They found that - on average - taller women had slightly longer pregnancies than shorted women. There would be a large range of pregnancy lengths for both tall and short women with a lot of overlap. It would tell you nothing about an individual pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, doe code of honor.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Even when we think we have figured out a pattern, they throw you grenade to blow your theories out of the water, so I have found while owning goats 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Isn’t that the truth.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you so much for all the great answers! So basically… they’ll have them when they’re good and ready 🤣 gotta love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

